# Local finds San Antonio



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Well we did some exploring this morning and found a few plants I wasn't able to id. The first picture is of some sort of grass. In the second pic is the plant on the right. And just an interesting moss in the last pic.




























Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's really hard to make much from the first photo. Can you pull one up?

Second on right looks like it's probably _Diodia virginiana_ (Rubiaceae). Google some pics and note if the little cuff around the node and stipules (upward pointing hairs) look the same.


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Yep it does look to be d. Virginiana

Next time I'm there ill grab some. I have another pic of it though.

Any idea about the moss?










Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

I went and grabbed some this morning. Hopefully these pics will give us a better idea of what it is.




























Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Are the leaves basically three-sided in cross section? Looks like it's probably a _Cyperus_.


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

It definitely could be its a little hard to see when they're so small. I took a closer pic. Maybe I need to get them a little bigger.



















Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------

